
Note by Note: The Making of Steinway L1037 (2007) - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/07/movies/07stein.html?_r=0
======
jedc
I LOVED this film. It goes through many of the key steps in creating a piano,
the people who build the pianos, and is a tribute to true craftsmanship. I'd
highly recommend it.

------
jensgk
"Pianomania(2009)" is another great movie/documentary about the piano
business. It is about the passion and dedication af a Steinway piano tuner.

